# For anyone who has a forced air dryer...



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

How long does it take you to dry your dog with a real dryer? I have a shop-vac I'm using now and it blows pretty good but it just takes forever to dry her off. She also has a very cottony kind of coat so that might not help with drying. I just get mad every time I use this thing; between it not drying fast enough and it falling over and making a real loud noise from the motor lol.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

A forced air dryer is (or can be if you have the right one) much stronger than a shop-vac. You may want to use the crevice attachment for the shop-vac to get a stronger current.

If I do a good towel dry before hand, I can dry Selli in say 15 minutes.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I use Chris Christenson's Kool dry dryer. I'm guessing 20 -30 minutes. Maybe longer... I've never really timed it. I think it took me an hour and a half last week to groom Finley, so the drying part might have been longer. Bath, dry, and trim feet and feathers. There are stronger dryer's out there, so probably not much help, but I'm sure you'll get a better response.
Finley likes extra moral support for the drying part


----------



## jessicagc84 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello. We use this one. It takes about half an hour. Good luck. It was the best investment ever by the way.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I think it's an easy 30-40 minutes to do a thorough job.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

i use my own Braun hair dryer with cool setting and it takes me about 30 mins to Yuki. the dryer isnt powerful lol and my arms ache but Yuki sleeps and snores while i dry him :doh:

i do towel dry him first thoroughly. but the drying takes time due to the conditioner i use :bowl:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

There is dry and then there is dry.  It takes a good 45 minutes to an hour with my well coated boy with a forced air dryer.


----------

